# Mounting plate help



## ifish1002 (Sep 15, 2018)

I have a bow mount motor on my flat bottom and I need some help into mounting it to some sort of plate as you can see from the pic there is nothing supporting. The back end underneath..please help if you can


----------



## eshaw (Sep 16, 2018)

Just have a piece of aluminum bent to hold up the back and bolt to the deck.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 16, 2018)

If the already excellent suggestion of aluminum didn't work out for some reason, bolting a 2x4 with maybe another 1x4 on top should fill in the gap. 

Bolt those to the boat and then lag-bolt the trolling motor to them. 

Better yet, you could work some Stainless Steel T nuts into the sandwich of wood and bolt into it ...after the wood part is firmly bolted to the boat, of course. A little bit trickier to do, but would be better than lag bolts that will work their way out sooner-or-later.


----------



## Riverdog (Sep 17, 2018)

Give Troutt and sons a call. I'm sure they will have what you need. https://trouttandsons.com/wp/


----------



## ifish1002 (Sep 18, 2018)

I have contacted alweld and they are sending me the trolling motor bracket now my real big question is what the best way to secure the bracket? Should I have it welded or use some type of screws?


----------



## richg99 (Sep 18, 2018)

If you can reach underneath, bolting it would be my choice. If not, perhaps some Riv-nuts or expandable fittings will work. 

Some smarter-than-I guys will soon comment. 
rich


----------



## Riverdog (Sep 18, 2018)

ifish1002 said:


> I have contacted alweld and they are sending me the trolling motor bracket now my real big question is what the best way to secure the bracket? Should I have it welded or use some type of screws?


I screwed my mounting plate. I think welding would be over kill.


----------



## MrGiggles (Sep 18, 2018)

ifish1002 said:


> I have contacted alweld and they are sending me the trolling motor bracket now my real big question is what the best way to secure the bracket? Should I have it welded or use some type of screws?



Don't have it welded unless you're willing to paint the immediate area.

Personally I'd just pop rivet it on. Will never work loose, cheap, and easy install.


----------



## jethro (Sep 19, 2018)

Yup, pop rivets would work fine.


----------



## ifish1002 (Oct 3, 2018)

Ok so I just received my motor bracket from alweld boats..when I placed the motor on top and positioned it so it hangs off a 1 1/2” off the gunnel it looks like the bracket is too long because when I took off the side plates to expose the mounting holes for the motor I can only bolt 2 of the last holes from the motor to the bracket..is that enough to hold it down?


----------



## richg99 (Oct 3, 2018)

Just two bolts would not be enough for me. 

From your picture, it appears that you are mounting the TM at a 90 degree angle to the gunnel. Is that so?

Most of my TM mounting has been somewhat parallel to the gunnel. 

Anyhow, can you put some expanding nuts, or some RivNuts into the gunnel? That would give you more connection points.

Lastly, on a number of occasions, I've mounted a TM onto a plywood board using flush, Stainless Steel, T-Nuts. I then mounted that board onto the boat. Using such a "Transition Board" gives one a lot of additional mounting choices.


----------



## ifish1002 (Oct 3, 2018)

It’s actually 2 bolts on each side that would hold the rear of the motor and for the front another 2 on each side also but I want to put the riv nuts on the gunnel because I don’t want to drill a single sheet metal screw into the gunnel..do I just buy any rivet gun or does it has to specific for rivnuts?


----------



## ifish1002 (Oct 3, 2018)

Also the motor is not going on angle I’m mounting it straight up and down


----------



## ifish1002 (Oct 3, 2018)

Would self drilling screws with loctite and a locking washer hold as well?


----------



## richg99 (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't think that self-tapping screws would hold as well. This video may help you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6H6wr7fJYo


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 3, 2018)

You need a special tool to set rivnuts. 

I wouldn't use self-tapping screws, they'll definitely pull free.

If you don't go with the rivnuts for the gunwale hardware you might be able to find a stainless J-nut sometimes called a fender nut. Just back it with electrical tape so it's not in direct contact with the aluminum.


----------



## MrGiggles (Oct 3, 2018)

I put 1/4" rivnuts in the gunnel for mine. It's only been about a month but they've held fine.

Harbor sells the tool cheap, but I broke it on the first insert. I wouldn't recommend it. Menards also has one, it might be the better buy.


----------

